# Has Wilcom Embroidery Studio E2 shipped to anyone?



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

Has Wilcom Embroidery Studio E2 shipped to anyone? If so when did you get the notice?

-James Leonard


----------



## api (Nov 22, 2009)

We ordered it already but didn't get any notice yet.


----------



## Hale (Apr 23, 2007)

I am interested in the upgrade to Embrodiery Studio E2 as well. Currently running Deco Studio E1.5. Only thing I don't like about Deco Studio is if you save a design as a dst file, when you reopen if the colors are all different. If you save it as a PES or EMB file the colors are okay. Anybody else have that issue and is there a way to fix it?

Are they not shipping Embroidery Studio E2? They have quoted it to me in the last 2 weeks and never said they were't ready to ship the product. I still have some sticker shock on the upgrade price from Deco Studio. Embroidery Studio was evidently on sale last summer for about 50% off. anybody have pricing comments, send me a PM. 

There are a couple of limits to Deco Studio that also bother me, reason enough to consider the upgrade. Deco Studio is easy to use though and for the most part works very well. I looked at the infomercials for Pulse's I2 Corel Draw plug in. I guess there is a monthly subscription with this product, so that won't happen. I called and left a message for the Hirsch sales rep yesterday, but have not heard back yet. 

Hale
Hogwild Imprints


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

I got an email about a month ago.
Enquired into pricing, but haven't ordered as yet.

I was told at the time I asked about pricing it was ready to ship.
In the Wilcom forum, it appears a few have it installed and using it.
WilcomES : WilcomES


----------



## jemmyell (Jan 26, 2010)

Hale said:


> I am interested in the upgrade to Embrodiery Studio E2 as well. Currently running Deco Studio E1.5. Only thing I don't like about Deco Studio is if you save a design as a dst file, when you reopen if the colors are all different. If you save it as a PES or EMB file the colors are okay. Anybody else have that issue and is there a way to fix it?
> 
> Are they not shipping Embroidery Studio E2? They have quoted it to me in the last 2 weeks and never said they were't ready to ship the product. I still have some sticker shock on the upgrade price from Deco Studio. Embroidery Studio was evidently on sale last summer for about 50% off. anybody have pricing comments, send me a PM.
> 
> ...


Hi Hale,

We have our Embroidery Studio E2. It is really great software. You should watch Wilcom dealers for specials this summer (Balboa Threadworks, Strawberry Stitch). You can usually get the best deals at shows like ISS or NBM.

The reason that a DST file loads with 'funny colors' is that DST files do not carry any color information at all. That is why you have to map them to the threads on your machine when you go to use them. The software arbitrarily assigns colors to each color change in the DST file so you can see how many colors there are.

-James Leonard


----------



## olivia888 (Mar 10, 2011)

Not yet , i decide to have it soon


----------



## Hale (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks for the reply. We save everything as EMB file and then again as DST. Kind of a pain in the butt. 

I ordered Deco Studio 2.0 upgrade, try to get it installed this weekend. I am also upgrading computer to 64 bit Windows 7 and I upgraded my Smart Designer. And 8GB Ram should help. 

I run a sublimation printer, a Roland printer/cutter, a graphtec plotter plus do embroidery digitizing for our Tajima. 

I could not justify the price for Embroidery Studio. I watched some demos and writeups on Pulse's new I2 that works as a plug in for Corel. I will look seriously at that one when I get ready to do something else. 

Hale


----------



## stitchnthreads (Aug 9, 2011)

How much is Wilcom EmbroideryStudio e2?


----------



## Hale (Apr 23, 2007)

stitchnthreads said:


> How much is Wilcom EmbroideryStudio e2?


Depends on whether it is an upgrade or first time purchase, also they have trade ins. I tried to trade in my Pulse, but thier offer was paltry, I sold it to a guy in Austria on Ebay. You can get the prices at

Wilcom Embroidery Software

Hale


----------

